# SO TEMPTING! Bottle Kid Offer - Update



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 14, 2011)

So, the lady I got Pee Dee (Nubian buckling) sent me a message today and she has 9 more available. She has 10 kids, only 1 being a doeling. Yeah, that pretty much sucks since she is running a dairy farm. 

BUT, she offered me a deal - 5 or more buck kids with ADGA papers for $10 each if I want them. She has mostly Alpines left, with a couple of LaMancha-Alpine kids. 

Hmmm... ya'll talk me out of them, quick.


----------



## Greendecember (Feb 14, 2011)

wow.... $10! I dono if I could say no to that LOL


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 14, 2011)

WTH are you going to DO w/ them, though??????

And, just b/c she's willing to sell them with papers...does that mean they're actually *buck* material?  

(I know some folks think every kid born on their farm is buck quality...but reality says it ain't so.)

Out of 11 bucklings born here this year, only 2 were sold 'as bucks'.  

I wouldn't...unless you have a plan....

There's my attempt to talk you out of it...although I'm not really sure you want me to...


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 14, 2011)

It's working! Keep it coming. 

Well, to be honest, most of them will be destined to be wethers. I've spread the word in case somebody wants one as a "pet." 

Pee Dee was the "pick of the litter" so far.


----------



## julieq (Feb 14, 2011)

Well, if they were does maybe.  Bucks, no thanks!


----------



## mossyStone (Feb 14, 2011)

I am not sure i'd jump on a Buck offer like that.......   What would you do with them??? 
Thats alot of extra wethers


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 14, 2011)

Unless they were destined to be dinner...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 14, 2011)

I agree with Rolls. 

Be strong. 

spend the money you would spend on them and all the extra feed and milk on one good doeling.


Good luck on your decision.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Feb 14, 2011)

I wish I lived further south! I want a wether I can cart train. I'm waiting till I get my sheep first though.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 14, 2011)

Dude, do you really need someone to talk you out of it?!  Bottle feeding 10 (TEN) buck kids?!!      Just say no!!


----------



## scrambledmess (Feb 15, 2011)

I could see it if you wanted to fill your freezer, but nah, that be lots of goats with no purpose!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 15, 2011)

scrambledmess said:
			
		

> I could see it if you wanted to fill your freezer, but nah, that be lots of goats with no purpose!


Do Alpines have enough meat to even bother processing? I didn't know - I haven't really felt one up lately to see how meaty they are.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 15, 2011)

Not like a boer or even a Nubian (Nubian wethers can be quite meaty if exercised properly).


----------



## jason_mazzy (Feb 15, 2011)

or $10 you cant lose even if you eat em as suckling goats!


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Feb 15, 2011)

which does are the bucks out of? I have a few alpines and would like a buck

                                Kenneth Flippen


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 15, 2011)

Kenneth Flippen said:
			
		

> which does are the bucks out of? I have a few alpines and would like a buck
> 
> Kenneth Flippen


You can see her website at www.lonepalmetto.com. It also has her contact info. If you want the "nicer" bucks, you better get up with her fast.


----------



## PattySh (Feb 16, 2011)

My husband just butchered an alpine/nubian 2 yr old and hanging weight is about 120.He's about the size of a deer.  A yearling will weigh less.

I just adopted two bottle baby bucks from a large dairy a couple of weeks ago. They called me before shipping out the lot so I got to pick 2 nice ones. I picked out a 3/4/Nubian/1/4Alpine to breed to my girls hopefully and an alpine as a buddy. I hate to see the new babies go for meat at newborn age so I figured I'd grab an extra to let him live for awhile, what's one more. If my does were milking currently I may have taken a few more but I don't expect kids til the 23rd.The bucks were $5 each. I wanted another buck as we have only one and kept does from him but I can't see buying an expensive buck as our does are not registered. A nice tame buck  with nice shape is criteria and I did want Nubian blood to increase the butterfat as we make alot of cheese and icecream and the Nubians excel. Several of my does are 1/2 Nubian and I have 2 Nubians. Our  own babies are due soon and we will raise the wethers for meat but at least they will get to live for a little while. If we have extra does they will get shots, be handraised raised on our milk and then find homes as homestead goats. It works for us.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 17, 2011)

So, I've found some local folks that would like to raise some under my Mentorship (if needed). Most of them have raised bottle kids before, so no issue there. 

I had already planned to go back to pick up a doeling, so why not pick up some of the bucklings and share the deal? The plans are to pick them up Saturday night.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, that is a great way to do it. Then you aren't bottle feeding all those kids. I'm bottle feeding 6 right now and it is time consuming. Not to mention puts you on time constraints to do anything.


----------



## Greendecember (Feb 18, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Dude, do you really need someone to talk you out of it?!  Bottle feeding 10 (TEN) buck kids?!!      Just say no!!


OK Aggie did it. He would have succeeded at talking me out of it right there!!! LOL


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 18, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Not like a boer or even a Nubian (Nubian wethers can be quite meaty if exercised properly).


We have showed 75% boer /nubian whethers and have  done quit  well with them, but they must be exercised.     We even have had judges come right out and say, this whether from a distance looks thinner than some of the full-blood boer whethers in the line-up but when I put my hands on him he has a very full-loin and look at the length on him.


----------



## freemotion (Feb 18, 2011)

Ummmm.......as a former horse professional....and a current goat owner.....how does one exercise goats?   Really, inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, I know it's not the same as 20kids - but I exercise my goats - kinda.  

Because they are in a smallish pen and they are getting quite wide I worry about them not moving around enough.  I read somewhere that exercise can help prevent ketosis as well - so being the worrier I am I started making them run for their food.  I feed them twice a day, just like when we were milking, but instead of on the stand, I hold their feeders.  So when I walk in to their shed I say "Ok ladies, you know the drill!"  and they take off running to the other end of their pen.  Now, FWIW I run along with them - but they're faster than me and make it to the other end before I do.  They wait for me becasue I have their feeders.  Then we run back.  We repeat 2 or 3 times.  It's not a huge amount of exercise, but I feel better knowing they've moved a bit.  And it get's me working too, which I know I certainly need.  When we're done they eat and I work on catching my breath.  It's a nice little arrangement we have.  My husband laughs at me - it's goatie wind spints.  But jogging style.  

I'm sure the goats think I'm crazy.  But they comply because they love me  (well, MAYBE it's because they love their food!  

The neighbors think I'm crazy too. 

But they thought that before we got the goats.  

Running with the goats just confirmed it for them.


----------



## themrslove (Feb 18, 2011)

OH MY GOODNESS!  That is just too funny!!!!  I'm going to put my goats on an exercise regiment now!  Bahahahaa!  

We have one doe that is getting FAT!  Now she must sprint for her grain.  

...and we have one goat herder who is getting fat.  But that is an entirely different issue altogether!  
 <-------  I think this is the problem.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Feb 18, 2011)

How to exercise goats.

1. Build this .  I can't wait to make my own playland for my goats!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 18, 2011)

Market wethers are judged on muscling (meat)...

Some folks put 'em on a treadmill.  Yes, I'm serious.

I put lots of climbing toys in their pens so they get a work out.  
I mount their feeders high so they have to stand on their hind legs to 'build their butts'.

I take them for walks and play "I'm faster than you" with them (I take off running, they start running).

I'm not, but they can't resist the challenge.

An inactive goat will put on fat, especially on concentrates / show feed.  You have to work them to keep them from getting 'flabby'.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 19, 2011)

I used to walk my market lambs when I was in 4-H.  People put market lambs and goats on these and pull it w/ a 4-wheeler, and some run them with dogs (ugh).


----------

